# 2 beeps from motherboard when switched on



## omega44-xt (Mar 10, 2011)

*2 Problems*

Today when i tried to switch on my PC, it started smoothly with no display but i could here fan's rotation sound.
 Usually when my PC starts 2 beep sounds come from my motherboard with a time interval of 2 sec between them. But i heard only one beep. Then when i pressed the reset button , the same problem . Then i pressed the switch on button (not for 5 sec just pressed it 7 removed my hand) & my PC turned off. Then i switched off my UPS & removed it from power source. After sometime i switched on my PC & it started without any problem.

Why earlier the problem occured ? 

Yesterday while playing Just Cause 2 (in max settings) for continuously 1 hour, my PC's screen turned black & this screen appeared.... 
*a6.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/200638_207396222611231_100000225638358_875945_7980413_n.jpg

And then my PC restarted automatically. It also happened earlier while playing GTA 4. What could be the reason for this problem ?


----------



## omega44-xt (Mar 10, 2011)

*2 Problems !!*

Today when i tried to switch on my PC, it started smoothly with no display but i could here fan's rotation sound.
Usually when my PC starts 2 beep sounds come from my motherboard with a time interval of 2 sec between them. But i heard only one beep. Then when i pressed the reset button , the same problem . Then i pressed the switch on button (not for 5 sec just pressed it & removed my hand) & my PC turned off. Then i switched off my UPS & removed it from power source. After sometime i switched on my PC & it started without any problem.

Why earlier the problem occured ?

Yesterday while playing Just Cause 2 (in max settings) for continuously 1 hour, my PC's screen turned black & this screen appeared....
*a6.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/200638_207396222611231_100000225638358_875945_7980413_n.jpg

And then my PC restarted automatically. It also happened earlier while playing GTA 4. What could be the reason for this problem ?


----------



## d3p (Mar 10, 2011)

*Re: 2 Problems !!*

Check the HDD for any badsectors !....

probably thats the reason. Can you post the error image in image shack or photo bucket, its not accessible.


----------



## omega44-xt (Mar 10, 2011)

*Re: 2 Problems !!*

I've nvr used imageshack
*a6.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/200638_207396222611231_100000225638358_875945_7980413_n.jpg


----------



## asingh (Mar 10, 2011)

*Re: 2 Problems !!*

You would get some dump files. Post last three on a file share server, give us the link.


----------



## omega44-xt (Mar 10, 2011)

*Re: 2 Problems !!*

^^
Where 2 get that ?


----------



## motobuntu (Mar 10, 2011)

*Re: 2 Problems !!*

This error may occur when some device driver tries to access wrong memory address. It may be due to bad RAM or corrupt drivers.
Check your RAM using some memory diagnostic utility like memtest86+ and update your drivers from the manufacturer's website.

I hope this will help.


----------



## asingh (Mar 10, 2011)

*Re: 2 Problems !!*

Error dumps:
C:\windows\memory dumps


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 10, 2011)

*Re: 2 Problems !!*

@anupam_pb : cud be a RAM problem.


----------



## abhidev (Mar 10, 2011)

*Re: 2 Problems !!*

remove RAM, clean them and place them back....i had faced the same problem...and this solved the issue...


----------



## omega44-xt (Mar 10, 2011)

*Re: 2 Problems !!*

The blue screen thing again happened while playing just cause 2. But this time 1 minute before d blue screen came, a dialog box came giving me warning that i'm goin low of memory & asking me 2 close just cause 2.

For memory dump files : (only 4 in my PC so uploaded all)
Free File Hosting Made Simple - MediaFire

Any solution 2 PC's starting problem ? It happenend to me 2 months ago also....


----------



## Piyush (Mar 10, 2011)

*Re: 2 Problems !!*

did u do anything in BIOS settings?


----------



## omega44-xt (Mar 10, 2011)

*Re: 2 Problems !!*

Nvr touched BIOS bt i overclocked my GPU bt after returning it to factory settings also d problem existed


----------



## Piyush (Mar 10, 2011)

*Re: 2 Problems !!*

ur monitor is alright ...right?
i mean r u sure its not the problem of ur monitor?

meanwhile just try to reset ur jumper pins on the motherboard
might solve the problem


----------



## omega44-xt (Mar 10, 2011)

*Re: 2 Problems !!*

^^which jumpers ?
I'm sure its not monitor's fault


----------



## asingh (Mar 10, 2011)

*Re: 2 Problems !!*

^^
Basically reset the CMOS. Just google it out.

Will look at your dumps once I get free from office. Tkin...?


----------



## Piyush (Mar 10, 2011)

*Re: 2 Problems !!*

actually thee are 3 small pins connected on each other on the mobo 
they are usually placed at the corners or borders

Answers.com - Where is the bios reset jumper

just google for the location of jumper pins


----------



## Faun (Mar 10, 2011)

*Re: 2 Problems !!*

Or remove the mobo battery and replace it to reset CMOS.


----------



## d3p (Mar 10, 2011)

*Re: 2 Problems !!*

Refer this product guide for more details about CMOS reset or jumper reset.

*downloadmirror.intel.com/18505/eng/DH55TC_ProductGuide01_English.pdf


----------



## ajai5777 (Mar 10, 2011)

*Re: 2 Problems !!*

I have seen this msgs when I tried to overclock my proccy.This issue might be of the momory.Use cpu z and ensure that the rams are running in proper frequency and timings.


----------



## MegaMind (Mar 11, 2011)

try cleaning ur RAM, which psu?


----------



## Joker (Mar 11, 2011)

most probably it is a RAM issue. remove ur RAMs..clean them and reinsert them. also try running memtest86 to test ur RAM for errors.


----------



## venram87700 (Mar 11, 2011)

*Re: 2 Problems !!*

@anupam_pb dude try to first increase the virtual memory on your pc to equal to that of your ram i:e increase it to 2gb
then uninstall your gfx card drivers completely go to the manufacturer's website and get the latest n fresh copy of the drivers for your gfx card
if you are using windows 7
for more details check out this link its from microsoft answers
Windows 7 blue screen STOP: 0x00000119 - Microsoft Answers


----------



## omega44-xt (Mar 11, 2011)

I've a 400W PSU.
I've 1x2GB DDR3 RAM


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 11, 2011)

Is that the popular BSOD?


----------



## CA50 (Mar 11, 2011)

what are ur system/cpu temps?


----------



## omega44-xt (Mar 11, 2011)

*Re: 2 Problems !!*

My virtual memory was 2800-5710 MB. Now i set it to 5710-8800 MB.

This is my RAM's info from CPUZ :

*a7.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/189126_207698735914313_100000225638358_878817_4247420_n.jpg

I want to know whether the yellow coloured thing shown in d pic inside a red ellipse is jumper or not. If yes then I've removed it & reinserted it. I've also changed my RAM's slot.
*a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/198602_207706475913539_100000225638358_878872_7508669_n.jpg

---------- Post added at 08:37 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:32 AM ----------

^^Is d yellow coloured thing the jumper ?


----------



## Neuron (Mar 11, 2011)

*Re: 2 Problems !!*

You didn't mention which PSU you use.Keep in mind that an under powered PSU can cause BSODs while playing games


----------



## asingh (Mar 11, 2011)

*Re: 2 Problems !!*

@OP:
Are you on XP..?


----------



## omega44-xt (Mar 12, 2011)

*Re: 2 Problems !!*

^^ I've a 400W PSU & Windows 7 Ultimate 64-bit

@asingh, did u find anything bad in d dump files ?


----------



## Neuron (Mar 12, 2011)

*Re: 2 Problems !!*

^^Which model?


----------



## asingh (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: 2 Problems !!*



anupam_pb said:


> ^^ I've a 400W PSU & Windows 7 Ultimate 64-bit
> 
> @asingh, did u find anything bad in d dump files ?



Ya looked at them. They point to Watchdog.sys file.

Try the following:

1. Update your Win7 to SP1.
2. Use a newer driver version for your GPU.

Also disable your virus client for a while and see what happens.


----------



## YatharthRai (Mar 27, 2011)

did you recently change your mobo? Well try reinserting the ram chips.


----------



## Tarun (Sep 24, 2011)

try running memtest86+ for 20 min if the pc crashes  then u got to change the RAM or if u have a Graphic card try refitting it reset ur BIOS and refit ur ram rubbing the golden pins with a eraser very softly 
the hard disk is not the cause of these problem frequently but then too running a Chkdsk on all the partions after ur pc boots just to double check u dont have bad sector in there 
last thing i would wish to say pls pls change ur RAM HYNIX and DYNET are the worst companies i would prefer putting 100 bucks more and purchasing a kingston or transcend RAM and DDR3 ram are quiet cheap now-a-days 
600 bucks for a kingston 2 GB 1333mhz RAM


----------

